# Rate a pax low to never get them again?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Went in for my Lyft orientation today and the guy said that if you rate a Lyft pax at 3 or lower you will never get matched with them again.. Does Uber do the same thing?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

No. You can one star all the Uber passengers that you will and you could get them again. The only way to avoid them is to remember the names and addresses that you do not like and let the ping expire. Of course, this may not work at office buildings, clubs, restaurants, event venues and the like.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy way to get the answer to your questions.
Think; "Would this benefit Travis?"

So, would it benefit Travis for you to be able to block riders? No

There, you have your answer.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Requesting them that you don't want to pair up with that particular client has worked for me.

Rider was unpleasant, be thorough with your explanation, give a low rating (1 star) and submit the feedback along with your request to never pair up with that rider again. If the rider had a low rating, my guess is that they'll likely believe what you're saying, especially if you have been a partner for awhile and maintain a decent rating. In this case, she had a 4.5 rating and an attitude to go along with it.










Also, she was requesting a POOL ride to go to the airport which was only 3 miles away from it so...yeah. Good riddance.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Lol @ "your cab"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I also didn't realize we were cabs.


----------

